# Newly irregular heartbeat in 6 year old



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My six year old has, as of today, been experiencing irregular heartbeats. The school nurse called up my husband at work to pick up my son, who was complaining of chest pains. The nurse said when she listened to his heart, it sounded like it was racing and also another slight irregularity. At the doctor's office an hour later, our pediatrician called it "irregular sinus..." something? and said it is common in almost 30% of children, most of whom outgrow it. He said it is something that can come and go until it is outgrown. He also sent dh and my son to the hospital for an EKG "just for Mom's peace of mind" since I was stuck at work at the time. We will get the EKG results back tomorrow, but in my mind, they are only helpful if they "caught" ds at the right time, while his heart was doing the funky beats. So it won't really make me feel that much better if the test shows NOTHING.

This afternoon, ds was FINE when he came back from the hospital, was jumping on beds for hours, literally, with his sister, happy as could be. At bedtime, whil lying in bed, his chest started hurting again. I felt it, and what I could feel was like this:

Speed-racing heart, like a motor, for 4 seconds or so, then a BIG heavy heartbeat (which is when he complained of pain) then regular beating 4-5 sec., then racing again, and so on. Within 5 minutes, though, dh consoled him and got him to sleep.

My son is VERY physically sensitive, and he is also a highly anxious child. He does have a potentially anxiety-inducing event coming up tomorrow night- his first 5 days away from me, as he is going on vacation with Dad and Grandpa only. And he has expressed a little apprehension about that. I am wondering if this could be anxiety related? Usually when he says he is in pain, it is more like discomfort, which I imagine the heartbeats would be.

Any advice? Thoughts?

Edited to add: Dh tells me the doctor actually called it "asynchronous sinus rhythm."


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

When your son's heart is beating fast, is he breathing in? I haven't heard of asynchronous sinus rhythm, however there is sinus arrhythmia where your heart beats fast as you breathe in and then slows down as you breathe out. That doesn't account for the thump you feel though. I agree, an EKG is most helpful at the time of the incident. There are monitors you can wear that catch every HB in a 24hr period.
Hugs and hope he is feeling better....


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I was thinking about that 24-hr heart monitor, too. We'll see what the dr. says after he receives the EKG results. My husband is so mellow about health issues- he never thinks anything is a huge deal. I am the opposite! And my poor son has totally inherited my extreme anxiety. So part of me wants to let dh guidde the way on this one because my own tense feelings usually fuel my son's anxiety, and I tend to pursue more medical intervention than necessary, which also woulddn't be good for my nervous son...


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Well, I wouldn't relax until they recorded the event. Most likely it's nothing serious, but I wouldn't feel sure of that yet.

Ds is prone to worry and that has led to "cardiac awareness" which is a heightened sense of any "symptoms" related to his chest. Ds has a history of cardiac issues so his fears are reasonable.

In your son's case, other people have heard this irregular heartbeat, you felt it, and obviously it upsets your son. Two professionals agree he has something irregular happening inside of him, so obviously this isn't just worry on your son's part. I personally wouldn't be content until he was seen by a specialist and his irregular beat recorded and evaluated, and the diagnosis confirmed.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I was diagnosed with an irregular hearbeat at 7. I was a very sensitive child. I still have it when I had an EKG. It is irregular but not dangerous. I would bet that is what is happening with dc.







s Jen

I have 2 grandparents with irregular but not dangerous heartbeats also. They are very healthy at 75 and 85.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
I was diagnosed with an irregular hearbeat at 7. I was a very sensitive child. I still have it when I had an EKG. It is irregular but not dangerous. I would bet that is what is happening with dc.







s Jen

I have 2 grandparents with irregular but not dangerous heartbeats also. They are very healthy at 75 and 85.

This is the assumption I've got to go with, for now, for my own sanity. Dh is taking ds on vacation to Montreal this week, and the doctor has given him permission to go. I do trust this pediatrician to be on the very conservative side (based on how he has responded to the medical issues of other children I know), so he must really think my son's heartbeat condition is not dangerous.

newcastlemama, do youremember being able to *feel* the discomfort of your irregular heartbeat as a sensitive child? Ds cries that it hurts, but honestly, he has cried that I have hurt him when I brush up against him by accident! He is a total "boy who cried wolf" kind of kid. I am taking this health issue seriously, but he has "cried wolf" on many, many occasions in the past, and like I said, he experiences all sensations in a heightened way. So his "pain" is likely someone else's tolerable discomfort.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I can tell you what happens now at age 26. I feel my heartbeating weird,then I feel anxious about it beating weird, and that is when it "hurts". I really believe that the "pain" part is all in my head or from getting anxious--and when I get anxious I breathe less.....( I am not saying that it is in your ds head though







)

I will ask my mom about it today. I was sent to a ped cardiologist though at age 7 and they did send my EKG from a few years ago to a cadiologist because it looked strange. Both times nothing to worry about. I have always been emotionally sensitive as well as having heightened awareness of my body and such. I think a lot of people probably have this issue they just don't notice or think about it.

Jen







s


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I have been highly anxious all my life and am also sensitive and a few years ago I began experiencing what you are descirbing here. Very fast heartbeats, irregular, and sudden thuds...sometimes big sometimes small. I've had 3 EKG's, an Echocardiogram, 2 xhest xrays, 1 halter monitor and an event monitor. All "normal". I did show some tachycardia (I think this is what you might have been talking about...sinus tachycardia. But this was not harmful and not related to any problem. I also have ectopic beats (which is what makes the irregular beats and the thuds) MANY MANY people have these but cannot feel them, and MANY do feel them. It is very common. For some people it is hormone related and anxiety related (which is what I think mine is). These did not show up on the monitors but after much much research and talking with doctors I know this is what it is. It can be scary, but not harmful. The thud can be the worst part, and yes sometimes it hurts if it's a big one. Magnesium!!!! Magenesium deficiency plays a huge role in rhythm problems and almost every time I drink it, they stop. Very good for your heart. I get the Natural Vitality variety. There is one for kids but I'm not sure how much magnesium is in it, he may need more depending on him. But then again you can take as much as needed so you could just give him a larger dose of kids. http://yearstoyourhealth.secure-mall...shop=1&cat=129

Here is some info on ectopic beats:

http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/NMPcms....hlite=ectopics

I hope you find this helpful and feel free to ask me any more questions you have.

Good luck mama!







s:


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, Teachma:

I'm sorry to hear that you are going through such a scary time with your son. Here are a few thoughts (this may include some stuff you already know - sorry if that's the case). I've included a few links for more info:

Sinus arrhythmia: This is usually of no concern in adults or kids. "Sinus" means that the rhythm of the heart is originating as normal from the sinus node and proceeding as expected. In some folks, the heart rhythm can originate from a source other than the sinus node or start in the sinus node but proceed in an unexpected way. Sinus rhythm is a good sign. In kids, the most cause of sinus arhythmia is a variation in vagal tone (the input of the Vagus nerve that helps modulate heart activity) during the breathing cycle. The heart rate increases with inspiration and decreases with exhalation. The overal hear rate can be increased with anxiety, making the changes with breathing more pronounced.

Sinus "asynchronous" arhythmia: This is more a descriptive term than an exact diagnosis (nothing wrong with that - I just point it out in case you are doing a lot of research). It's a bit contradictory. It is saying that your son's heart rhythm starts in the sinus node - which is normal - and then somehow the heart gets out of step with itself. The one important thing that this term says is that there was not a specific diagnosis that could have been used in its place. And that's good. This would indicate to me (although I'm just guessing here this is what I would think if it were my child) that while his heart occassionally gets out of rhythm there is not a serious malfunction occuring. Everyone's heart is occassionally out of rhythm. Especially with anxiety, you will occassionally feel a skipped beat or an extra beat, and these do not indicate any true problems with the heart.

The EKG and for your "peace of mind": I'm guessing here again, but one reason he might have said this is that EKGs are rarely helpful in diagnosing the cause of chest pain in kids. Such pain usually is not due to problems with the heart or serious problems anywhere else. But it is an accepted practice in peds to use an EKG both to reassure parents who are worrying about heart problems in their child and to rule out what would be an unexpected problem. Showing nothing on an EKG does provide you with an answer, but it does make a lot of scary stuff highly unlikely.

If it were my child, I would look for any signs of heart problems: Can he be active (such as run) for a decent time period without becoming overly short of breath, weak, dizzy, or faint? Has he ever fainted or come close to fainting? If he is sitting quietly and is fully engaged in something, does he still complain of chest pain? Has this pain ever woken him up from sleep? If the answer is "yes" to any of these questions, my level of concern would go up quite a bit.

In the end, if you do decide to go with 24-hour Holter monitoring, it may serve to reassure him even if it is not medically indicated. I've met many people who have become very concerned about their heart rate and rhythm, and this can be quite a burden ("Was that normal?" "This feels wrong - am I ok?"). My husband wore a Holter after almost fainting a few times. I was 99% certain his fainting was due to low blood pressure and not due to a problem, but it was very reassuring to have proof without wondering if an EKG would have missed something because it only represents a short period of time and limited conditions.

HTH and that everything is fine with your son.









Another good source about heart rhythms and rates: From the University of Utah: Cardiovascular disorders


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Thank you so, so, SO much for both the medical and personal perspectives on this issue. I appreciate the time each of you took to post with a thoughtful response. All of the qualitative "data" from these posts helps me to feel much more comfortable with what is going on.

An update: Ds' pediatrician called my mom (I was at work, unreachable in my classroom) to say that he reviewed the EKG and the irregular beats shown on the test were "exactly what he thought." He was a little surprised my son would be feeling "pain" with that type of issue, but other than that he is not concerned about what the test revealed. He did reiterate that he feels it is completely safe for ds to take a 6 hour car trip to Canada with his dad and grandpa tonight, so I felt happy to hear that. He also gave a recommendation of a pediatric cardiologist in case this continues for a long time and causes concern to ds.

Ds is HAPPY as could be today, and he has had no heart episodes since last night. Will post an update next week when we are all back from our travels... Again, a million thanks!!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Just in case anyone is wondering what has happened with ds since the heart episode with which you all so kindly helped me...nothing at all. We are hanging in, with ds having mentioned no further issues or episodes. He went on his trip with Dad and Grandpa and had no complaints about his chest. His toe hurt one day, his legs were tired, he had a stomach ache







because he's that kind of kid...but no chest issue. I am curious to see how he will do tomorrow, going back to school after 10 days off. It will be more than coincidental, I think, if his heartbeat turns racey or funky again. I will be more likely to believe it to be at least partially related to anxiety if it coincides with going back to school, as transitions and schedule shifts are always tricky for ds. Anyway, just wanted to fill you all in on us.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisstiana* 
If it were my child, I would look for any signs of heart problems: Can he be active (such as run) for a decent time period without becoming overly short of breath, weak, dizzy, or faint? Has he ever fainted or come close to fainting? If he is sitting quietly and is fully engaged in something, does he still complain of chest pain? Has this pain ever woken him up from sleep? If the answer is "yes" to any of these questions, my level of concern would go up quite a bit.

In the end, if you do [/URL]

Crisstiana, I am hoping you will check back on this thread again. My son had another episode this morning, while sitting at the breakfast table. Last night before bed, he was asking a lot of "What if I throw up?" questions...this seems to be the new way that his anxiety is manifesting itself. Today at the table, he told me he didn't feel well. His exact complaints: his chest hurt and felt like something was "stuck" in his chest or throat, his lungs hurt when he breathed, and he felt like he was going to throw up. He also said he could taste the vomit in his throat. When I put my hand on his chest, his heart was indeed racing. But this really feels more like an anxiety/panic attack to me. Especially considering his history of ocd/anxiety...

With regard to what I quoted above, none of that is applicable. He has ONLY had these episodes when completely at rest, like sitting for a meal, sitting in class or lying down for bed. What to make of that? I called a ped. cardiologist that my dr. recommended, and they can see him in JUNE!! Should I rush it or not?


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

That really really sounds like a panic attack. I had them at that age and it was awful.
I always had them at rest as well.... in the classroom, in the bathroom getting ready for school or at the breakfast table.

( related but I know you didn't ask for it... my anxiety completely went away when I cut sugar out of my diet. I never knew this until I was an adult. Now if I eat it I will be really sensitive to panic attacks for a couple of days afterwards. Incredible really.)


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have an arrhythmia and sometimes it hurts. When it is happening if I take my pulse I can feel a skipped beat. The beat that comes after the longer than normal pause is the one that causes the pain, it is always a much stronger beat than normal ones. Where I feel can move around. Sometimes it was in my heart, but most of the time I feel it in my throat where you have that dip where your collar bones start. If I feel the skipped beat in my wrist it hits my throat about 2-3 seconds later.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 

( related but I know you didn't ask for it... my anxiety completely went away when I cut sugar out of my diet. I never knew this until I was an adult. Now if I eat it I will be really sensitive to panic attacks for a couple of days afterwards. Incredible really.)

Sugar definitely has an obvious, negative affect on my son. We don't offer food with artificial sugar, except for maybe yogurt (the "good" kind, no hfcs) etc. but he does get to eat birthday treats at school and at parties. We always see the nasty side of him, agressive interactions, etc. after too much sugar. Of course, it could contribute to the anxiety spikes. Never really thought about that.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

teachma, I just wanted to tell you that my husband recently started experiencing sinus arrthymia; it was distressing for him as an adult, so I see why it would upset your son. DH had two EKGs and wore the Holter monitor and was told everything was fine--just a variation on the normal heartbeat/rhythm. Yet I know he does find it distinctly uncomfortable. I think it really can be sort of self-perpetuating--you start to notice it, you get anxious, you notice it more, you get more anxious...I'm sure this doesn't apply to your son, but just for the record, he totally cut out caffeine and had a lot of improvement. Also, he notices it much more when tired.

Maybe if you make a big thing out of how it's nothing to worry about, just his heart being silly...maybe if you taught him how the heart works?


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had many episodes of arrythmia when I was a kid. They were never recorded, so I don't know for sure what they were, but they did kind of hurt in that they felt like a big sore lump in my throat (similar to what your son describes). Especially when I inhaled.

Now, I get a lot of ectopic beats, but nothing serious.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
t
Maybe if you make a big thing out of how it's nothing to worry about, just his heart being silly...maybe if you taught him how the heart works?

I'd have to do my research first!







But I certainly spend enough time online; I should be able to find a reliable site about the heart and read up on it. My son has a totally obsessive personality...in all likeliness, he is obsessive-compulsive. And he totally fixates on his body and health. Last night, he was concerned that he burned his retinas by looking too closely into a flashlight during a school activity about shadows. This morning, it was a concern that he may have ruptured his eardrums after hearing a loud noise (his piggy bank fell onto a wood floor-- it _was_ loud!) So I never know how much info to feed him because I sometimes think that it just gives him more specific worries to have. But you can see how a kid like this might be experiencing anxiety attacks, I'm sure.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis80* 
they felt like a big sore lump in my throat (similar to what your son describes). Especially when I inhaled.

Now, I get a lot of ectopic beats, but nothing serious.

This is good to hear, from someone who's been there, since I can't really relate or understand. I am glad your condition isn't serious!!


----------



## No2Circ (Aug 10, 2005)

Also dehydration can cause an irregular heartbeat. It's possible to be somewhat dehydrated and not even realize it.


----------

